# Pond Solution



## MrsCedarstone (Jul 30, 2015)

Not sure if this is the right area for this post but here it goes...

On our property we have a farm pond that is covered in green algae and is a mosquito magnet. We're trying to find ways that are environmentally friendly to get rid of it and reduce our mosquito problem. 

I looked into aerator pumps but don't know where to find one big enough. There has been no sign of fish life. We'd would like to stock the pond again. Our sheep will also be using this pond eventually. 

We do not know the depth of it but the length and width is approximately 100X60 according to our GIS. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## babsbag (Jul 30, 2015)

Get some mosquito fish for starters.

http://www.pondalgaesolutions.com/pondaeration.html


----------



## greybeard (Jul 31, 2015)

Algae is a symptom of too many nutrients and not enough real plant and animal life. Pretty common in small and  comparatively  shallow ponds with little or no source of replacement water or water that is contaminated with lots of humus type material (tiny particles of rotting vegetation and or animal feces)
And, lots of sunlight and 02 are conducive to algae growth as well as relatively high water temps.
Where does this pond get it's water--runoff from a nutrient rich drain area?

You can skim it off or kill it off with bio friendly chemicals, but unless your pond has a diverse ecosystem the algae will quickly return. Plant some shade trees, put some good aquatic plants in it and test the pH. If the pH will support fish, ask your local extension agent what kind of fish will work in your area for your size and depth pond.


----------



## MrsCedarstone (Aug 1, 2015)

It is a run off pond. It sits in the center of the property and all the hills drain into it. It has trees around it and the dead leaves fall into the pond. It get some sun in the middle of it. 

Do you know of any easy way to calculate the depth? 

We're looking at aquashade right now to help with the algae and mosquito dunks were also recommended to us for that issue.


----------

